# Confo crit 2yo TB?



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

first of all, I wish she was standing on solid ground.. and not this.. it is hard for her to stand evenly... and so it is hard to judge her well. Take what I say next with a grain of salt (and present her again using a person to hold her out on solid, even footing while you take the photos!). 

She is OK. Not stellar. I think she will not jump with her knees up as her point of shoulder is a bit closed and her humerus lays a bit too flat. the angle of her shoulder is correct. Her neck set is a bit low.. bordering on being a bit ewe necked. She is butt high and a bit weak in her coupling. 

She has nice bone and nice big, roomy hocks and knees. Pastern Angles seem correct and I think she has a pretty nice hind leg.. though her hocks might be better a bit lower and she may be both a bit straight and camped under behind (need photos of her standing correctly on even, solid, ground). 

The high butt is not conducive to dressage and the somewhat closed shoulder angle does not say tight, clean, jumper (of eventer). I am thinking she might make a lower level equitation over fences horse or 3 foot or under hunter... but time will tell. If she jumps a bit flat and if she does not jump tight in front, that may be her best bet. 

She may improve with age. At this state I am reminded of the saying "Tops my come but Bottoms never." Translated it means the legs are what they are in a yearling (and up to 3 year old).. but the body my improve.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you  Yep the pics are dreadful, my round pen is anything but even, and she's not even close to square... doesn't camp under when she is. If it's not raining tomorrow I will get some better pics, probably trim up her mane & bridle path, and practice braiding.

She doesn't HAVE to jump with perfect form, heck she doesn't even have to jump. I think that if she does she will be exceptionally careful, and she has relatives jumping very well indeed, but she can be a dressage horse or a show hack or whatever suits her best. I love jumping because I've mostly had horses that love jumping, but I can get my adrenaline rush in other ways if Magic decides it isn't for her. Or, I can get another jumper when my gelding retires.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think Elana said it well. I saw pretty much exactly the same thing. But, she may look a LOT different ina year.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The difference in the other 2yo in just the past 2 months is incredible (younger by a month or 2 but physically more mature), and I've personally seen the difference good photos can make. Mine are dreadful! I should pay a professional to come photograph her for me, or get her to a show and buy some professional snaps from that.

I am hoping she keeps her shoulder slope and hindquarter angles, levels out, and opens out some in her shoulder angle. I'm also hoping that what I'm seeing as a herring-gut (wasp waist is another name for the fault) is really just what happens with young TB's... she's unbroke, unraced, unnamed (foal recorded, just found her in the registry) so it won't be a training thing or a fitness thing. Her coupling looks pretty smooth to me so is that what Elana meant by weak coupled perhaps? Not deep enough through her loingirth?


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm no conformation expert but just had to say I love your roundpen!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol thanks it's AMAZING having it! It's not really tall enough or secure enough (or large enough) but it's certainly good to have. We didn't build it, we don't actually own it (we rent the property) but it's sure nice having it there. I do a lot of "natural horsemanship" and groundwork, and we used to have a pony that had to be yarded or stalled due to being permanently obese... and then when we got Magic it was mighty nice to have a small yard to put her in while she learned to be easy to catch.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Weak coupled because her point of croup is set too far back making her loin area too long. Yes.. she is a bit wasp waisted. It will either improve or she will end up with.. a back end that looks like one horse and a front end that looks like another (lots and lots of Thoroughbreds look like this). That can happen when the get very tall (16.3 hh and up). It may NOT happen to Magic. Time will tell! 

I wish her humerus was more upright.. then there would be freedom in the front legs to allow her to bring her knees up and maybe fold nicer over a fence. She certainly has the BONE for jumping. As she is now, the humerus may allow her to get her knees less than level and that, as you know, is not so good.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't even see that. Guess because my gelding is the same, and the horse before that was the same, and the horse before THAT... my gelding is a 15.1hh anglo arab, has a lot more TB traits than Arab traits. Horse before him was a standardbred, and horse before HIM was a TB. The TB and the Anglo are the most awkward, the Anglo has a very nice front end for jumping but his hindquarter is just ewww hahaha

I wish her humerus was more upright too. I live in hope that the angle might open out a little, but my chances of that happening aren't great... I suppose all I can do is hope that I end up with a scenario of this horse having real heart to jump and managing to defy her conformation. I was told horses from this bloodline can jump, and jump well, but then again, I was told that Magic has a full brother, and according to the studbook, no siblings exist. So idk. If she has real scope, she should do ok even without an ideal front end, and I have an insane amount of patience for grids (I love them, SO MUCH FUN) so she'll be the best that she's capable of being. Assuming I don't screw up her flat education of course... I'm a jumping person more than anything else and all the horses I have had except one have been pretty good on the flat when I got them.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I dont have a critique, but I haunt the critique threads, and I just wanted to say that I love how every horse who has a picture taken from behind, cranes their head around and looks at their owner like 'oh heyyyy there, what ya doin' back there?' Its my best, its the cutest thing.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Magic's a bit suspicious of people still so she likes to keep an eye on where I am so that she knows I'm not going to sneak up on her and beat her. But yeah, it's cute 

Found her in the studbook, and found out she was born on the 27th of September, so she's actually 22 months old.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i like her, she has a nice eye =] i think she will make a fine eventer when she grows up !


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you  she can REALLY move, lovely correct walk, nice rhythmic canter and her trot is just wonderful. I should take a video of her in the round pen next time I round pen her. She does like to be a tiny bit strung out, but she's a baby, and not under saddle yet, so collection will come given time.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

you should ! i would love to see a video of her =]


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well it's settled then! I don't like asking her to do toooooo much in the round pen but she doesn't lead well enough to teach her to lunge yet, so it'll be a short video but I'll try to get walk trot and canter both ways.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think she's a lovely gal. It is difficult to judge confo when they are in the gangly teen age stage. I'd love to see her when she's five. That's when "what you see is what you get". She is not overly butt high so her front end should catch up, usually by 4.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks  I don't think her humerus is likely to change much in its angle unfortunately, which is a shame because it will limit how clean she can be in her front end while jumping, but hopefully she has the hind to make up for it.

She has the most amazing temperament, went from almost untouchable to touch her anywhere in the space of a week! Needs to learn some better manners though :/ she likes to walk on top of her handler in scary situations.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Bumping, and, what do you guys think of this stallion for her?










He's lovely and short in the back, and stronger through the shoulder, but would I be running the risk of producing a foal with a really bad coupling? I'm not great at telling the difference between a strong coupling and a weak one.. he is a Hanoverian, and has some names in his bloodlines that I am familiar with (says a lot, if I know the name it's usually really well-bred). Foal would be a guaranteed chestnut, which is nice, because I like red horses.

http://www.freewebs.com/primrosecourt/Salzburg pedigree chart 1.pdf - his bloodlines!

He's standing his last season in my state this year but will be available through chilled and frozen semen in the future so it doesn't matter that Magic's too immature and not well enough handled yet to have a baby.

EDIT; I would be wanting to breed a foal for eventing (for my personal use) but if I got Magic approved the foal could be reg as a warmblood despite it being half TB, and with bloodlines like that it would be worth money if I ended up with a filly. I like geldings, so would hope for a colt.

edit2; and I don't know what broodmare approval costs with the Aus warmblood society, but I have seen similar mares approved, and more awkwardly-conformed mares as well, so it would just be a matter of cost to get Magic approved for broodmare duties.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

bumping again


----------

